# Aiptasia infestation



## dristan24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am looking for a solution to an Aiptasia problem in my tank. I recently aquired and introduced new LR to my tank without quarantining them ( i know big mistake). I've heard about a certain type of nudibranch that feed on Aiptasia, but I can't seem to find any Berghia Nudibranch for sale anywhere. I checked Big Als and they offered to get some for $80 each plus shipping. Does anyone here have any idea who in Canada might carry them or who in States will ship to Canada(and actually has them in stock)?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Contact Hubert at Reefaquatica, he's been getting some for people in the GTA off and on for the past year or so.

http://www.reefaquatica.com

That said, peppermint shrimps (the real kind) are more readily available from S.U.M. and Menagerie, call them up and ask them if they've any in stock.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nudis are the same as peppermints - if the aiptasia is too big, they won't tackle it. 

Your best approach would be to kill the larger ones (use a commercial product like Aiptasia-X, or vinegar or hot water in a syringe), and have the peppermint to deal with the smaller ones. Once they get too big, you'll have to deal with them yourself.

Also, the berghia nudis need to feed on aiptasia - run out, and they're dead. The shrimps on the other hand will eat other stuff


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

+1 on peppermint shrimp. They cleared my problem up.


----------



## dristan24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys. I will look into the PPMNT shrimp.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

I use aiptasia X, they are the best if you have larger ones.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Also a butterfly fish will eat aphasia , copperband or longnose


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

+1 on the Peppermint shrimp. You may want to weaken the Aiptasia first so the shrimp has an easier time with it.


----------

